# EDMONTON | Artist Habitat | ?m | 18 fl | App



## itom 987 (Sep 12, 2002)

Artist Habitat, 10220 - 96 St., 18 floors, Approved









Source: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CUHJkqEWoAAgbhn.jpg:large





> *Condo tower for artists in Quarters gets green light
> *
> Arts groups proposing a tower of live-work units in The Quarters area of downtown Edmonton say the go-ahead from the city is a milestone, but the next step will be to win support from the federal and provincial governments.
> 
> Council approved a zoning change to permit the development in the neighbourhood during a public hearing at city hall Monday afternoon.


Read the rest over here:
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/edmonton/condo-tower-for-artists-in-quarters-gets-green-light-1.3769549


----------

